# Injured wild dove



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

So as i was not paying attention my cat brought in a live dove/pigeon which im not sure which yet. I found it after a loud commotion when it tried to get away from my cat. There were big and small feather scattered across the dining room floor. I barely had enough time to grab a old bird cage and put a bowl of food and a bowl of water in it with paper towels on the bottom. Examing the pigeon in the cage it looks as if it has maybe one or two big tail feathers left and on its right wing some feathers are missing. Im not quite sure what to do as i am not sure it could fly or if its injured. I can try and post pictures either tonight or tomorrow. Any ideas/help would be appreciated.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you please examine the bird carefully...really giving it the once over...to see it it has any scratches. If you find some, please clean the scratches with hydrogen peroxide diluted, 1 part peroxide to 10 parts water. Straight peroxide burns and so it must be diluted. This needs to be done ASAP.


----------



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Im sorry this may sound dumb, but how do i get a hold of the bird? It put up a fight when i slowly tried to get it in the cage.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pick it up with both hands gently and over the wings.


----------



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok thanks, i will go check on him/her.


----------



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry i didn't reply sooner, but i checked the bird and only found wounds under both wings. I applied some diluted peroxide on them. Im wondering now, since it is missing tail feathers can it maneuver when flying as good as with tail feathers? I ask because it actually took of when i first opened the cage and it flew around the room a couple times before landing on a tall cupboard. So, should i release the bird tomorrow or keep it until its wing wounds heal?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If it can fly, letting the tail grow out , and using the peroxide, is more important. But i would use the peroxide with out diluting it. It has always worked for me... If undiluted you should only need to use it once, as long as the wound is well soaked. Do not release it with out it's tail! Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been rehabbing Pigeons for over 20 years...do not use the peroxide straight.
Do you have any antibotics around ...perhaps even some left over for human use?


----------



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, i was so worried when thinking about if it could fly or not without tail feathers! Heres a pictures of him/her in the cage:

















From my count there are two long tail feathers and a smaller one.


----------



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Which kind of antibiotics for humans?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Amoxicillin.
Where are you located...which city? The reason I ask is because I may be able to find a rehabber to take the bird.


----------



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I do not have any Amoxicillin at the moment.

I am near Tacoma, Washington.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow..so close and yet so far. Are you familiar with a place called Tradewinds?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I can find someone for you in the morning.
Email me your number and I will find a rehabber and call you with the information.
[email protected]


----------



## Flightless_1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I emailed you my number thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK. I'll call you when I find some one.


----------

